# Advice for big Flatheds



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Going to be at the campground at Tappan on Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday this coming week. Obviously plan on fishing Tappan but with lakes like Piedmont and Clendening so close as well, looking for which one will have the best chance to land a monster Flathead as I have never caught one before. Have the tackle needed and great ideas for bait such as live shiners and such but now it's about finding the best option. Any info helps and thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Tappan has planty of flatheads, so I'd suggest spending more time fishing rather than driving. For what it's worth, shiners make poor flathead bait. They aren't very hardy and the channel cats gobble them up. Bluegill and sunfish are a better choice this time of year.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

I was thinking about a live gill. Thanks for saving me money as well. It varies with Flatheads bait wise from what I've read on here. I'll give that a shot. Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eye contact (May 27, 2013)

We use live gills 4-6in. Always seem to have bites. Just got to find the big ones.


----------



## swallx (Jun 24, 2012)

Is there any better locations on Tappan for flatheads? Not looking for a honey hole, but I don't know the lake. I fished there today for the first time, with no luck.


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

Tappan is a good lake for Flatheads check google maps it should show flats and good looking fingers to fish.


----------

